# Hello...



## rayusko (May 6, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I've been out of the scene for 14yrs and looking to start back.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 6, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## stickarts (May 6, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## dosk3n (May 7, 2010)

Nice to meet you matey.


----------



## seasoned (May 7, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (May 7, 2010)

Greetings..


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting!


----------



## David43515 (May 8, 2010)

Glad you`re here, the more the merrier.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 13, 2010)

Welcome back to MA and welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy the board!


----------



## 72ronin (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------

